# 2002 26Rs Rear Slide Adjustment



## Away-We-Go (Jul 4, 2012)

Hello all.im new here so I hope I'm not asking a question that's been asked a hundred times.when my trailer and rear slide are both level the top rubber seal is tight and the bottom seal still has around an inch before it touches the rear wall.if I adjust the rear slide upward won't water run into the trailer.i just bought the trailer and don't want to touch anything until I get some advice from people who know what ther talking about. ( god knows I don't) any help would be great . Thanks .


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Away-We-Go said:


> Hello all.im new here so I hope I'm not asking a question that's been asked a hundred times.when my trailer and rear slide are both level the top rubber seal is tight and the bottom seal still has around an inch before it touches the rear wall.if I adjust the rear slide upward won't water run into the trailer.i just bought the trailer and don't want to touch anything until I get some advice from people who know what ther talking about. ( god knows I don't) any help would be great . Thanks .


Away-We-Go,
Welcome to the site.
On the manual rear slide, the support brackets are marked. The silver "hook" part that hooks in at the top has one of the bars marked with a " R ".
Make sure from the outside, you put that one on the right. (door side)
I had to adjust my bars to get my slide to seal properly from the inside, it has a slight downward angle compared to the trailer.
My ideal setup is always, slight tongue high, leaning to the drivers side. That way the water runs to the rear of the trailer and away from the doors.
There is a thread on this with a picture of the bracket.
Can you post interior and exterior pictures if you can not get it adjusted properly? That way we can see what you are seeing?
crunchman


----------



## Away-We-Go (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks Crunchman12002. My slide is currently level , would it be ok if the slide was pitched upward? I'm afraid the water would run into the trailer. If I lift the tongue up ward a little bit like you do than the slide would be level again and it might work than.ill give it a try and let you know. Thanks again.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It is not critical that the slide make full contact on the flange when open. nice yes, critical no.

I would put the slide in and look under the front edge to see if something has pulled away.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

To me the most important part of the adjustment is to be sure that both supports are adjusted to the same height. When we first got our 21RS, the door side support was higher than the non-door side support. This caused most of the slide out weight to be taken by the door side support resulting in the screws that connect the bottom of the slide out to the rear panel of the slide out to start popping heads off. I took it back to the dealer to fix the screws not knowing what the cause was. They put in new screws and added more. The next trip the same thing started to happen again. I started feeling the gaps between the inside seal and rear wall. One side fit flush and the other had an increasing gap from top to bottom. I took the trailer back to the dealer again and showed them what I had found. They readjusted the braces and replaced the screws again. In the three years since then we have had no problems.

I always level the trailer slightly nose up for a few reasons. One is for the rain to run to the back of the slide out. Another is for the rain/AC condensate to run to the back of the trailer too. I hate trying to get into the storage compartment by the entry door while dodging the runoff from the rain gutter. The third is to keep the water on the bathtub ledge flowing back into the tub and not onto the floor.


----------



## Away-We-Go (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks everybody I was away this past weekend. I'm going to give it a good look today and I'll post my findings.


----------

